# Outback Houses



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have been meaning to pose this question for a couple of days now. Where does everyone park their TT's? I am considering purchasing one of those metal type "carports." I could get away with an 10'X30'X12', but am considering 20X40X16 for future potential ie 5er parking and room for slides out.

Has anyone tried this type of cover? Does anyone have pics to post showing where theirs are housed....if not in the wide open.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Outside storage in a paved secure lot for the summer.
Inside storage in a warehouse for the winter.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

in front of my house







. We ran elec out there and can run a/c when loading/unloading. Can run tv cable out there too for guests.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

TT is parked behind our fence and currently only have 15a electric but will have full 30a soon.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Outside storage in a paved secure lot for the summer.
> Inside storage in a warehouse for the winter.


X2. A roof would be great! Sides would be even better.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RV lot with secuity camearas...24hr access..pull through site.

Just wish is was covered.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Puff lives just outside the house at Wolfwood...about 25' from the back door just off the end of the driveway. No cover, summer or winter, but we do raise her off the ground with levelling blocks set on plastic sheeting for the winter. We also do cover the tires in winter. The reality is that, in our fields, any kind of cover, soft/fitted or carport-type would easily be blown away or down - that's not a "risk" - - - it's a proven reality with wayyyyy too much risk of damage to Puff and/or house.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Mine is side of our house on 3/4 quarry stone and dust. I also have 30 amp out there connected 24/7 (except when gone). 
H2o is around the corner.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

This is the style I was referring to. As I see many replies posted, I can't help but notice mostly pnw or northern posts being made. Not to say snow isn't the concern you have to deal with, the Florida sun is a real killer down here. I do have an area that is surrounded for the most part by trees on my 10 acres that I could place this by and hopefully not have to deal with it being blown away. As I say this from the hurricane capital of the U.S.

Here is a link to the type of "covering" I was referring to. I was hoping to hear from someone who has utilized this type shelter and had comments. It looks like the vast majority of the group "lets her ride." Definitely the cheaper way to go....in the short run any way.

http://www.gaport.com/rv/shade-structures.htm


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Piecemakers said:


> Mine is side of our house on 3/4 quarry stone and dust. I also have 30 amp out there connected 24/7 (except when gone).
> H2o is around the corner.


Heck, and a sewer connection and you have a full blown RV camping site. Where do I make reservations?


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Mine is side of our house on 3/4 quarry stone and dust. I also have 30 amp out there connected 24/7 (except when gone).
> H2o is around the corner.


Heck, and a sewer connection and you have a full blown RV camping site. Where do I make reservations?








[/quote]

Sorry

Forgot to mention our sewer cleanout is 15 feet from the pad. I would need another section of hose.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Piecemakers said:


> Mine is side of our house on 3/4 quarry stone and dust. I also have 30 amp out there connected 24/7 (except when gone).
> H2o is around the corner.


Heck, and a sewer connection and you have a full blown RV camping site. Where do I make reservations?








[/quote]

Sorry

Forgot to mention our sewer cleanout is 15 feet from the pad. I would need another section of hose.
[/quote]

Good...I didn't want to pull a "Dave Matthews Band" on you as I pull out of your site.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Piecemakers said:


> Mine is side of our house on 3/4 quarry stone and dust. I also have 30 amp out there connected 24/7 (except when gone).
> H2o is around the corner.


Heck, and a sewer connection and you have a full blown RV camping site. Where do I make reservations?








[/quote]

Sorry

Forgot to mention our sewer cleanout is 15 feet from the pad. I would need another section of hose.
[/quote]

Now you've done it. When Jim figures out that you are only a few hours from Atlantic City he might be knocking on your door.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

I made a "full hook-up" site behind my garage. 30 amp/water/sewer/cable. From the curb side of the Outback, all you can see is woods. Even if I can't get away, I can go out there and daydream.

Happy Camping,

Gary


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Getting better. Virginia is closer than NJ. Keep em coming south. Soon we may be able to create our own RV hookup network from members. Keep the camp fees in the family.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Beside my house. I built a pad from interlock brick.

Thor


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

In our driveway next to our 24' boat


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

We keep our 21RS in our triple wide driveway. 20 amp service for now. Great for company, etc. If I had the room, I would look into one of those metal carports for sure.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Right next to the house. Have water, 30amp and cable.....20$ a night, no dump on site







I wish I had the extra cash to buy a metal car port that would be great.


----------

